# [Help] Generate Algorithms using acube from state1 to state2



## geocine (Nov 27, 2011)

How do you generate algorithms using Acube from the current unsolved state to another unsolved state?

Lets say I want to find alternative algorithms to fix a parity (3x3 blind).

*EDIT: Added more description*

1. Please consider this scramble

Scramble Orientation: Top: Blue , Right: Yellow, Front: Red

U2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B L F' R2 F L' B E2

2. To view the case do this orientation

Top: White, Front: Red, Right: Blue

This is a parity case after M2 Edges is done and I want to proceed to Old Pochmann Corners

Thus I do this Algorithm

U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U -> ( This is the algorithm that I would like to get an alternative to, I am not comfortable with front turns).

I hope you get this.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 27, 2011)

That's more logic than using a generator. Depends on what method you use. Pochmann is R-perm for the two corner swap while swapping two edges back to normal, caused by use of the Y-perm. Since you don't want to affect the other pieces, wouldn't you want it to generate to solved anyway?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 27, 2011)

Find out what the transition between the two states is and get an alg for that.


----------



## geocine (Nov 27, 2011)

1. Please consider this scramble

Scramble Orientation: Top: Blue , Right: Yellow, Front: Red

U2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B L F' R2 F L' B E2

2. To view the case do this orientation

Top: White, Front: Red, Right: Blue

This is a parity case after M2 Edges is done and I want to proceed to Old Pochmann Corners

Thus I do this Algorithm

U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U -> ( This is the algorithm that I would like to get an alternative to, I am not comfortable with front turns).

I hope you get this.


----------



## Meep (Nov 27, 2011)

geocine said:


> 1. Please consider this scramble
> 
> Scramble Orientation: Top: Blue , Right: Yellow, Front: Red
> 
> ...



I would've done x2 U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U x2


----------



## geocine (Nov 27, 2011)

Meep, That was cool. 

I am just wondering though how you came up with that, any explanations?


----------



## Meep (Nov 27, 2011)

geocine said:


> Meep, That was cool.
> 
> I am just wondering though how you came up with that, any explanations?


 
It's what Kirjava said, see what pieces move from state 1 to state 2 and pretend that same set of piece movements was applied to a solved cube. Then feed it to ACube or whatever solver you use. Though a solver where you could just input state 1 and state 2 without thinking about that would be cool too.


----------



## geocine (Nov 28, 2011)

@meep

if you used acube , could you paste the sequence you used. Thanks!


----------

